# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Onderzoek naar gezondheidscommunicatie

## bernavdpol

Goedemiddag,

Voor mijn masterscriptie Communicatie- en Informatiewetenschappen aan de VU Amsterdam ben ik bezig met een onderzoek naar gezondheidscommunicatie. Ik wil u vragen één van de onderstaande enquetes in te vullen.

Het duurt slechts vijf minuten en ik zou er erg mee geholpen zijn.

https://qtrial.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_9Hr4o3PUXmsLyVS

https://qtrial.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_39v8mc1ToNxz5yI

Alvast hartelijk bedankt,

Bernadet van den Pol

----------


## cecoene

je kan niet reageren omdat de torgang gesloten is

----------

